# Kratzer und Kettenriss bei der ersten Fahrt



## jescat44 (9. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe mir das Radon ZR Race 7.0 zugelegt. 
Das Bike kam gestern an und bei der heutigen etwa 5-minutigen Probefahrt (flache Strecke) gab es zunächst bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung Knackgeräusche und dann 4-5 chainsucks. Schließlich riß dann auch noch die Kette.

Welche Möglichkeiten bestehen nun?
Am liebsten würde ich das Rad einpacken, zurückschicken und mein Geld zurückverlangen, da durch die paar Kettenklemmer natürlich auch noch der (schwarze) Rahmen schon ein paar unschöne Kratzer abbekommen hat (und das am ersten Tag ).
Auf meine Reklamation hin bot man mir die Reparatur bei einem Händler in der Nähe an und einen "kleinen" Preisnachlass für die Kratzer am Rahmen.
Was würdet ihr tun?
Kann ich einfach aus dem Vertrag zurücktreten?

VG


----------



## KONA_pepe (9. März 2011)

Die Räder sind doch nur vormontiert, oder? Da muss man doch eh die Bauteile nochmals auf festen Sitz usw. kontrollieren.
Die Schaltung sollte doch auch nochmals gecheckt werden vor der 1. Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (9. März 2011)

Versenderbikes kaufen und dann heulen...

Ich denke du hast an der falschen Ecke gespart.
Entweder du kaufst nen Versenderbike und hast Ahnung  vom Schrauben oder du investierst mehr Geld und bekommst dafür ein Bike vom Händler welches korrekt montiert und eingestellt ist.

Ich möchte dir nicht direkt Unfähigkeit unterstellen - es klingt aber danach.
Falls tatsächlich ein defekt am Bike ist, welchen du nicht beim Aufbau bemerken konntest, dann solltest du das Bike zurück geben können


----------



## joscho (9. März 2011)

Hi,

ärgerlich, keine Frage. Aber bei artgerechter Haltung wird es sowieso Kratzer bekommen. Es käme auf die Höhe des Nachlasses an. Bei geringen Nachlass würde ich die Kratzer lieber selbst verschulden. Sonst lieber die Kohle und wenn es sein muss ein Töpfchen Lack.
Von meinem "Rechtsgefühl" (muss nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben) sollte ein Austausch des Rades/Rahmens möglich sein, da offensichtlich ein Montage- bzw. Materialfehler der Kette vorliegt. Auf Wandlung hast Du (erst mal) keinen Anspruch.

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## 122kg (9. März 2011)

jescat44 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir das Radon ZR Race 7.0 zugelegt.
> Das Bike kam gestern an und bei der heutigen etwa 5-minutigen Probefahrt (flache Strecke) gab es zunächst bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung Knackgeräusche und dann 4-5 chainsucks. Schließlich riß dann auch noch die Kette.
> 
> ...


 
You get what you pay for....wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal....


----------



## jescat44 (9. März 2011)

Also Schaltung und Kette sind natürlich vormontiert und sollen schon eingestellt sein. 
Radon kann von den Kunden ja wohl nicht erwarten, dass man vor der ersten Fahrt noch eine komplette Inspektion vornimmt. Das die Kette einfach so reißt (vermutlich nicht richtig vernietet) ist ja auch nicht gerade normal, oder? Ob das an der, evtl nicht richtig, eingestellten Schaltung liegen kann?


----------



## jescat44 (9. März 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ärgerlich, keine Frage. Aber bei artgerechter Haltung wird es sowieso Kratzer bekommen. Es käme auf die Höhe des Nachlasses an. Bei geringen Nachlass würde ich die Kratzer lieber selbst verschulden. Sonst lieber die Kohle und wenn es sein muss ein Töpfchen Lack.
> Von meinem "Rechtsgefühl" (muss nichts mit der Realität zu tun haben) sollte ein Austausch des Rades/Rahmens möglich sein, da offensichtlich ein Montage- bzw. Materialfehler der Kette vorliegt. Auf Wandlung hast Du (erst mal) keinen Anspruch.
> ...


 
Hi Joerg,
danke für deine Einschätzung . Hilft mir weiter.


----------



## effx (9. März 2011)

Was soll denn immer dieses sinnlose Bashing hier im Forum, wenn jemand bei einem Versender gekauft und Probleme hat? Komplett sinnlos.

Bei Neurädern habe ich es schon häufiger erlebt, dass die Kettenschlösser zu steif waren und dadurch die Kette sprang. Passierte mir auch einmal, micht hätte es beinahe richtig fies hingelegt (im Wiegeschritt). So etwas merkt man halt erst bei der Fahrt, was will man da machen ausser vorsichtig sein. 

Preisnachlass ist ein schönes Angebot, Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag m.E. nach unverhältnismäßig.

Cheers, effx


----------



## jescat44 (9. März 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> You get what you pay for....wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal....


 
Genau auf diese "Verkäufergeschwafel" wollte ich verzichten. Sorry, aber bisher wollten mir die sooo kompetenten Händler immer nur das andrehen, was halt gerade so im Laden steht:

bspw.
- Rahmengröße ruhig mal ne Nummer kleiner
- Zitat:"Top Hardteil für 1000 EUR, hochwertig ausgestattet mit Suntour-Gabel"
usw.

Außerdem scheinen die Versenderbikes lt. einschlägiger Magazine ja so schlecht nicht zu sein...


----------



## jescat44 (9. März 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> You get what you pay for....wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal....


 


effx schrieb:


> Was soll denn immer dieses sinnlose Bashing hier im Forum, wenn jemand bei einem Versender gekauft und Probleme hat? Komplett sinnlos.
> 
> Bei Neurädern habe ich es schon häufiger erlebt, dass die Kettenschlösser zu steif waren und dadurch die Kette sprang. Passierte mir auch einmal, micht hätte es beinahe richtig fies hingelegt (im Wiegeschritt). So etwas merkt man halt erst bei der Fahrt, was will man da machen ausser vorsichtig sein.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank!
(auch für die Unterstützung hinsichtlich "Bashing")


----------



## joscho (9. März 2011)

Versenderbike, wer billig kauft .... völliger Schwachsinn. Als ob das was mit dem Preis des Rades zu tun hätte  Vermutlich hat sich die HG-73 gedacht, an so einem billigen Rad will ich nicht bleiben. Und bei einem LV dreht sie sich um den Rahmen und will nie wieder weg 

Was macht eigentlich ein Radon-Bike zu einem Radon-Bike, wenn außer dem Rahmen alles Standardkomponenten sind 

Was steht denn in so einer Montageanleitung drin? Ich dachte immer "Lenker und Pedalen" festschrauben.

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (9. März 2011)

Da war ja verutlich entweder die Kette nicht richtig vernietet oder aber was mir passiert ist mit meinem ersten MTB: Ich bin mit extremen Kettenschräglauf gefahren und habe meine 100KG mit aller Kraft in die Pedale gestemmt


----------



## jescat44 (9. März 2011)

War dann wohl nicht richtig vernietet. Bin auf gerader Strecke gerade mal 300 Meter ohne besonderen Kraftaufwand (hatte das Bike ja gerade erst zusammengebastelt und war deshalb extra vorsichtig) gefahren.


----------



## 4Helden (9. März 2011)

122kg schrieb:


> You get what you pay for....wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal....




Schwachkopp.Sry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Was ist bitteschön billig an nem Radon Bike.
Schau mal im Netz oder bei deinem Händler.Da bekommst du ein Bike mit der Austattung nicht unter 1000-1200.
Was ist bitteschön daran billig.Wenn ein Händler ein Bike bei einem Hersteller kauft bezahlt er auch NUR 7-800.Die dinger sind dann doch auch nur so teuer weil daran 10 Leute verdienen wollen.Also hört mit dieser Laberei auf Billig.Ein Fahrrad für 8-900 ist bei weitem nicht billig.
Geh in den Real,Praktiker etc.Die dinger sind Billig.


----------



## donprogrammo (9. März 2011)

Naja, dann ist klar warum sie gerissen ist, den Chainsuck erklärt es aber noch nicht, ein rausstehender Niet verklemmt sich eher im Schaltwerk als die Kette abzuwerfen.
ist die Kette beim schalten abgeflogen?


----------



## joscho (9. März 2011)

4Helden schrieb:


> Geh in den Real,Praktiker etc.Die dinger sind Billig.



Morgen beim Aldi; 179
OK, ist 24". Aber dafür hat es einen Seitenläufer  Und 10 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen.


----------



## jescat44 (9. März 2011)

Die Kette ist ohne Schalten abgesprungen. Lief aber schon vorher beim Treten irgendwie unrund, als würden sie über die Kurbelzähne rutschen...und dann war sie gerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (10. März 2011)

jescat44 schrieb:


> War dann wohl nicht richtig vernietet.



Ist mir bei meinem neuen Rad auch passiert. Schaltauge kaputt und Schaltwerk leicht verbogen.
Wobei mir erklärt wurde, daß das eben auch bei anderen Bikes hätte passieren können, nicht nur bei Versenderbikes.


----------



## TigersClaw (10. März 2011)

Der Threadstarter ist also gerade mal 300 Meter gerade Strecke gefahren, er hat nicht geschaltet und trotzdem 4-5 Chainsucks gehabt. 

Nee mein Jung, is klar 

Und selbst wenn, warum biste der Angelegenheit nicht gleich nach dem ersten Chainsuck auf den Grund gegangen?


----------



## jescat44 (13. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Threadstarter ist also gerade mal 300 Meter gerade Strecke gefahren, er hat nicht geschaltet und trotzdem 4-5 Chainsucks gehabt.
> 
> Nee mein Jung, is klar
> 
> Und selbst wenn, warum biste der Angelegenheit nicht gleich nach dem ersten Chainsuck auf den Grund gegangen?



Genauer gesagt, "gerissen" ist sie dann auch ohne Schaltvorgang. 

Wie hätte ich denn deiner Meinung nach der Sache auf den Grund gehen sollen? Jedes einzelne Glied der Kette nach Fehlern absuchen? 
Das Rad ist nagelneu und da geh ich davon aus, dass ich nicht am ersten Tag schon alles wieder auseinanderbauen muss.

Dachte ich schaffe es ohne weitere Schaltvorgänge noch wenigstens bis zurück vor die Haustür.


----------



## MikeLima (13. März 2011)

Hi,

hatte auch das Problem mit einer gerissenen Kette am ZR-Race 7.0 - allerdings direkt im Laden in Bonn gekauft. Habe da angerufen und eine neue Kette bekommen. Finde das Verhalten ok.
Kratzer bekommt Dein Rahmen sowieso - wenn Dich das stört solltest Du Rennrad fahren.

vg
MikeLima


----------



## Radon-Bikes (15. März 2011)

So wie ich das sehe, hast du bereits Kontakt zu den Kollegen aus der Komplettradabteilung (Reklamtion) aufgenommen und das Rad reklamiert. Du hast nun die Möglichkeit auf das Angebot des Preisnachlasses einzugehen oder aber das Rad wieder zurückzusenden. Wie dieser Defekt zustande gekommen ist, ist hier aus meiner Sicht nicht zu klären. Dies sollten wir den Kollegen aus der Reklamtionsabteilung überlassen.

Radon-Bikes


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2011)

MikeLima schrieb:


> Kratzer bekommt Dein Rahmen sowieso - wenn Dich das stört solltest Du Rennrad fahren.



So ein riesen Schwachsinn.


----------



## Markdierk (17. März 2011)

Stolem schrieb:


> Versenderbikes kaufen und dann heulen...
> 
> Ich denke du hast an der falschen Ecke gespart.
> Entweder du kaufst nen Versenderbike und hast Ahnung  vom Schrauben oder du investierst mehr Geld und bekommst dafür ein Bike vom Händler welches korrekt montiert und eingestellt ist.
> ...



So ein Schwachsinn!


----------

